# [Mother 3] Name of a song



## Naendow (Aug 27, 2016)

Hello 

In this video () at 4:15 is a "song". Does anyone the name of it or where I can get it?

Thx for all useful answers


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)

That's the song from Earthbound in Giygas' lair. "The Place"


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Aug 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> That's the song from Earthbound in Giygas' lair. "The Place"


darnit I was trying to find it before anyone else did but you're right.

I wonder why it's in MOTHER 3 and unused...


----------



## Naendow (Aug 27, 2016)

Yaaaay, thank you. I searched for this song for days.


----------



## Sliter (Aug 27, 2016)

maaaan this is creepy o-o


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)

Sliter said:


> maaaan this is creepy o-o


Mother/Earthbound is a underrated series


----------



## Naendow (Aug 27, 2016)

Yea, it really is. But that is Earthbound / Mother. ^^

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Does anyone know even creeper songs of the series? =D


----------



## Sliter (Aug 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Mother/Earthbound is a underrated series


I knew that, but not how much xD


----------



## migles (Aug 27, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Mother/Earthbound is a underrated series


underrated?
it's the most talked game here after pokemon
i always seen it in "top old games" lists


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 27, 2016)

Naendow said:


> Does anyone know even creeper songs of the series? =D


The songs in Giygas' fight are creepy too.


----------



## KapuDaKoopa (Aug 27, 2016)

There's this, which is an unused song from EarthBound


_bump
bump
bump_


----------

